# Google is taking aim at Microsoft with "Chrome",a new web browser



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080901/ap_on_bi_ge/google_browser

This is supposed to be available for download,beginning tomorrow,9/2/08.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow interesting. Amazingly I have not heard of this and I usually keep right on top of electronic/PC industry news.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

They kept this one wrapped up tight.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

For a minute there, I thought I was reading an old article:

*Google recently extended its advertising alliance with Firefox through 2001.*


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Some screen shots of "Chrome".

http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/01/first-public-screen-captures-of-google-chrome/


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> Some screen shots of "Chrome".
> 
> http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/01/first-public-screen-captures-of-google-chrome/


Looks pretty much like a blank page to me. 

I have a feeling the techcrunch servers are getting crunched ...


----------



## Gander (Aug 22, 2008)

This link didn't load for me. 

now intreagued


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Looks pretty much like a blank page to me.
> 
> I have a feeling the techcrunch servers are getting crunched ...


I imagine you were right Drew.I just tried the link in post # 5.It is working now.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

is there a DL link yet?? can't seem to find one that is
trustworthy...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

"Chrome" download should begin in about 35 minutes.A press conference is scheduled for 11 AM PDT,and downloading the browser should be available around that time.

http://www.i4u.com/article20077.html


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

ok thanks....i bet the servers will be maxed for the rest 
of today anyway


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

ccr1958 said:


> is there a DL link yet?? can't seem to find one that is
> trustworthy...


The following link has been quoted in numerous articles online.

http://www.google.com/chrome

I tried that link late yesterday evening and it worked at that time,but it's not working currently.I imagine once they have their press conference,the link should work.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The link's working now.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks like classic google simplistic style. Should be interesting to see what it is like.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

They kept a pretty tight lid on this one, I only found out about it yesterday as well.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

ZDNet is blogging live from the press conference currently.

http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=9858


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

download link is up:

www.google.com/chrome


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow... this browser is considerably faster than Firefox!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm downloading it now.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

At first look I am VERY impressed.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Doesn't look like hotmail works with it.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

mhayes70 said:


> Doesn't look like hotmail works with it.


gmail works great :lol:


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I just did a side by side with FF, and it looks like Chrome is gonna be a hit.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

barryb said:


> gmail works great :lol:


!rolling Well sure it does.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

This browser is faster indeed.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

barryb said:


> I just did a side by side with FF, and it looks like Chrome is gonna be a hit.


Yeah, so far it is great. It would be nice if they would get Microsoft pages working with chrome. I give it a :biggthump


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

mhayes70 said:


> !rolling Well sure it does.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

failed acid test 3


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

hmmmm.....very fast...so far i like


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

just down loaded, very fast!!!!! i also downloaded IE8, and i must say i like chrome alot


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I just figured out how to set up all my favorites across the top of the browser window, just like I had them in Firefox.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> Yeah, so far it is great. It would be nice if they would get Microsoft pages working with chrome. I give it a :biggthump


Hotmail and MSN pages have been working good for me so far.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Try dragging an open tab onto your desktop.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> Hotmail and MSN pages have been working good for me so far.


I got MSN working. But, no Hotmail. I get the page that says I need to upgrade my browser.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

barryb said:


> Try dragging an open tab onto your desktop.


THATS kinda cool!


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

It looks rather nice. Hopoefully roboform will add support soon - I can't really browse without that now.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> I got MSN working. But, no Hotmail. I get the page that says I need to upgrade my browser.


There is a link on the Hotmail page that will let you bypass the upgrade.
EDIT : The paragraph that states "If you don't want to upgrade" contains the link to "continue to Windows Live Hotmail".Click on that link and it should let you go to Hotmail.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> THATS kinda cool!


Now put it back in the tabs in the original browser.

I love this.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

barryb said:


> Now put it back in the tabs in the original browser.
> 
> I love this.


Yep, noticed that too.

WOW! This sucker is FAST.

I also like the way it highlights the name of the domain you are visiting.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I also like how (once I figured out how to set up all my bookmarks just like FF) I can just grab that bookmark and fling it up to where the tabs are (on the top), and it opens like I would want it to.

Try closing the browser and reopening again.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> There is a link on the Hotmail page that will let you bypass the upgrade.
> EDIT : The paragraph that states "If you don't want to upgrade" contains the link to "continue to Windows Live Hotmail".Click on that link and it should let you go to Hotmail.


ahhhh.....I missed that. Thanks!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> ahhhh.....I missed that. Thanks!


You're welcome.
Glad to help out when I can.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Hopefully this will fix some of the java script problems some of us have been seeing during chat nights.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, it is amazing so far. Very Very fast at rendering pages.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I have been using Firefox since it debuted but always willing to look at something else.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Definite speedup in the page rendering and even faster in most Sunspider tests than Minefield.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Now I just wish they had the google account bookmarks (like on the google toolbar). Then I would be a very happy camper


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I haven't been to the Google download site to check it out yet, but...

How's it work on Vista?

Any privacy concerns? For example, does Google Chrome report back to Mother Google the sites viewed by the user and the links clicked by the user? If that reporting is there, is it Opt In or Opt Out, or no choice?

What's the memory footprint on XP? On Vista?

How does that footprint change when 3 dozen tabs are opened (like I have right now for my DBSTalk browsing ...)

Hopefully I'll get some time to try it out for myself later!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks like it's still in development for Mac's... I signed up for an email update for when it becomes available... 

but after all the comments from you guys, I'm gonna have to load this on my PC tonight...


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

just noticed Chrome does not display the
Quick Links(or the drop down menu either)...
Search shows(but no drop down menu)..
on the DBSTalk Forum Toolbar - New Posts area


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

If you are using 'Google Web Accelerator', you may want to consider disabling it when using Chrome or uninstalling it all together.

I discovered that after loading Chrome that my system began using the following configuration script, http://localhost:9100/proxy.pac and filter pages through a proxy. This caused pages to load slower than normal (20 seconds to load DBSTalk main page_. This configuration script was not able to be disabled or removed. After disabling 'Google Web Accelerator', pages began to load faster and without the use of a proxy.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I installed on XP and it's pretty nifty, but needs some work in the Tab Bar region when more tabs are opened that can fit gracefully along the tab bar. Fireforx Tab Mix Plus gives me an option to specify minim tab width and either add a scroll bar or add multiple tab rows, and Google needs an equivalent. Having a tab just a hair wider than the mouse pointer is not convenient.

There also needs to be a way to list all open tabs AND jump to a tab. The "Task Manager is cool for viewing open tabs and seeing how resource hungry they are, but I couldn't find a way from there how to activate a specific tab.

It's also cool that each tab is independent, running in its own browser, so if one tab crashes they all won't, but it sure looks like a mess in Windows Task Manager seeing all those "chrome" listings ...

Finally, it successfully imported all of my settings from Firefox, including my own custom drop-down menus on my favorite bar (albeit minus separators), and it imported by saved passwords, BUT the saved passwords don't work. Go to a page, and it doesn't recognize the password is already saved, so I'd really have to re-input each one. The biggest flaw here, though, is that there is no "master password" required to enter and retrieve passwords ... anyone who has access to the browser can just get to the passwords. That's a big flaw, IMHO.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

is quick links & its drop down menu showing up for the rest of you..
also search shows but no drop down menu...
using vista home premium..

i sent in an issue report


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I installed on XP and it's pretty nifty, but needs some work in the Tab Bar region when more tabs are opened that can fit gracefully along the tab bar. Fireforx Tab Mix Plus gives me an option to specify minim tab width and either add a scroll bar or add multiple tab rows, and Google needs an equivalent. *Having a tab just a hair wider than the mouse pointer is not convenient.*
> 
> There also needs to be a way to list all open tabs AND jump to a tab. The "Task Manager is cool for viewing open tabs and seeing how resource hungry they are, but I couldn't find a way from there how to activate a specific tab.
> 
> ...


my tabs look normal & i like them at the very top out of the way..so to speak..
this is on vista home premium


----------



## Kithron (Jul 24, 2008)

It fast that for shure, i noticed chrome uses more memory.

It looks good so far


----------



## grape (Jul 23, 2008)

I played with it some last night. I thought it was alright, especially for a first beta, but nothing ground breaking that would make me switch full time. If they come out with a 64 bit linux binary, I'll probably give it a more detailed trial run. I'm not in windows very often.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Kithron said:


> It fast that for shure, i noticed chrome uses more memory.
> 
> It looks good so far


I noticed that it slowed down my application that I have running off my server here at work considerably. So, I went back to using Firefox the that issue went away.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

It didn't take long, researchers have identified 2 security flaws in the new browser... see: http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-10031250-83.html?tag=newsEditorsPicksArea.0


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

ccr1958 said:


> just noticed Chrome does not display the
> Quick Links(or the drop down menu either)...
> Search shows(but no drop down menu)..
> on the DBSTalk Forum Toolbar - New Posts area





ccr1958 said:


> is quick links & its drop down menu showing up for the rest of you..
> also search shows but no drop down menu...
> using vista home premium..
> 
> i sent in an issue report


Yes, I am experiencing the same - see pictures below. Horizontal menu bar in DBSTalk has different options in Chrome than it does in Firefox or IE. Additionally, the Reply to Thread screen is rendering the toolbar options differently, and the "Attachment" button doesn't do anything.

Looks like they still have some work to do with getting this puppy working with VBulletin.

Otherwise... BOY is it fast in rendering pages. :eek2:


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Security Flaw Discovered
http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=1843


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> Security Flaw Discovered
> http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=1843


Is that anything like the flaw they found early this morning? :lol: 



LarryFlowers said:


> It didn't take long, researchers have identified 2 security flaws in the new browser... see: http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-10031250-83.html?tag=newsEditorsPicksArea.0


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I have been using it all day on Mrs. Smiddy's XPS One, it seems very fast in comparison to the others, MS and FireFox. Security Flaws though...I didn't see that Norton supported the Phishing thingy too.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I've been playing with it since yesterday. I am running Vista Home Premium. I wouldn't have bothered with it if I hadn't read the write up the NY Daily News gave it yesterday. One of the main things that interested me was that Chrome uses a lot less memory than FF. Don't know if this matter to me, I've got a fast puter and a fast modem and plenty of RAM and I am used to FF.

I did notice yesterday when posting on the forum, the misspelled words were underlined in red, but I could not find the proper spelling anywhere. Nor could I add an acronym such as FAP to a dictionary. I guess they will get that straightened out.

What do you know about FF "eating" massive amounts of memory?

I think I'll wait a couple of weeks and try it again.

Rich



Drew2k said:


> I installed on XP and it's pretty nifty, but needs some work in the Tab Bar region when more tabs are opened that can fit gracefully along the tab bar. Fireforx Tab Mix Plus gives me an option to specify minim tab width and either add a scroll bar or add multiple tab rows, and Google needs an equivalent. Having a tab just a hair wider than the mouse pointer is not convenient.
> 
> There also needs to be a way to list all open tabs AND jump to a tab. The "Task Manager is cool for viewing open tabs and seeing how resource hungry they are, but I couldn't find a way from there how to activate a specific tab.
> 
> ...


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Yes, I am experiencing the same - see pictures below. Horizontal menu bar in DBSTalk has different options in Chrome than it does in Firefox or IE. Additionally, the Reply to Thread screen is rendering the toolbar options differently, and the "Attachment" button doesn't do anything.
> 
> Looks like they still have some work to do with getting this puppy working with VBulletin.
> 
> Otherwise... BOY is it fast in rendering pages. :eek2:


hey thanks for posting those pics....i was going too
& never got around to it....thank you


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Is that anything like the flaw they found early this morning? :lol:


I do wish you would stop changing your avatar. I keep missing your posts. I will be changing my avatar to the Jets avatar as soon as the Yankees are eliminated, but looking for yours is a real crapshoot.

Rich


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I do wish you would stop changing your avatar. I keep missing your posts. I will be changing my avatar to the Jets avatar as soon as the Yankees are eliminated, but looking for yours is a real crapshoot.
> 
> Rich


:lol: Hey, I've always been the soup nazi... There was a 1 week period when I had to change to a rubber duckie cause I lost a bet, then back to soup nazi... and now it's football season. 

I hope I don't lose any more silly bets.  :lol:


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> :lol: Hey, I've always been the soup nazi... There was a 1 week period when I had to change to a rubber duckie cause I lost a bet, then back to soup nazi... and now it's football season.
> 
> I hope I don't lose any more silly bets.  :lol:


If we are taking votes I like the new one.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

what year did the Pats go to the new Logo
i am wondering...middle 80's??


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

ccr1958 said:


> what year did the Pats go to the new Logo
> i am wondering...middle 80's??


It was 93 actually, with the arrival of the big tuna.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> :lol: Hey, I've always been the soup nazi... There was a 1 week period when I had to change to a rubber duckie cause I lost a bet, then back to soup nazi... and now it's football season.
> 
> I hope I don't lose any more silly bets.  :lol:


Gotcha. So we can count on you keeping that Pats avatar for at least the football season.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> It was 93 actually, with the arrival of the big tuna.


Sure hope the Big Tuna falls on his backside this weekend.

Rich


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Gotcha. So we can count on you keeping that Pats avatar for at least the football season.
> 
> Rich


Yessir, on my honor, I hereby vow to keep this avatar until football season is over. Sorry to confuse you. :sure:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Yessir, on my honor, I hereby vow to keep this avatar until football season is over. Sorry to confuse you. :sure:


Thanx. More confusion I can live without.

Rich


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

rich584 said:


> ... I've got a fast puter...


A what? :lol:

Going to give Chrome a try this weekend. Thanks everyone for posting your findings so far.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I tried it. Couldn't find a way to customize the tool bar. But what does it really bring to the table? Does the world really need another browser? They all seem to be a variation on the original theme by Mosaic.

--- CHAS


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Not quite. The browsers tend to use different browser engines...
Internet Exploder uses "Trident"
Firefox and Flock uses "Gecko"
Opera uses "Presto"
Safari and Chrome uses "Webkit"
Each has it's own methods of interpreting (or, in the case of Trident, ignoring) the various web standards for rendering a web page, including CSS.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

the only issue i have noticed that will be a no go for me is the fact that i can't scroll back up a page after i got to the bottom. I have to use my arrow keys to get back to the top. any idea's on fixes?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

ccr1958 said:


> my tabs look normal & i like them at the very top out of the way..so to speak..
> this is on vista home premium


But how many tabs did you have open? I was talking about "when more tabs are opened that can fit gracefully along the tab bar", where Firefox permits the tabs to remain a minimum width and adds a scrollbar. Chroms instead shrniks the tab down to a the width of the mouse when there are too many tabs open.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

rich584 said:


> What do you know about FF "eating" massive amounts of memory?


Right now I have 46 tabs open in Firefox 2.x and it's using 270,000K. I've seen that as high as 900,000K when I had close to a hundred tabs open ...


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Right now I have 46 tabs open in Firefox 2.x and it's using 270,000K. I've seen that as high as 900,000K when I had close to a hundred tabs open ...


wow 46? whats size monitor are your running?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

gulfwarvet said:


> wow 46? whats size monitor are your running?


Just my 17" laptop wide screen. Screen resolution is 1440x900, and the tabs are spread across five rows at the top. This works very well for for me as I tend to have a lot of tabs open as I catch up on multiple forums, news, shopping, banking, etc.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Right now I have 46 tabs open in Firefox 2.x and it's using 270,000K. I've seen that as high as 900,000K when I had close to a hundred tabs open ...


Does that come with a table of contents?


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Just my 17" laptop wide screen. Screen resolution is 1440x900, and the tabs are spread across five rows at the top. This works very well for for me as I tend to have a lot of tabs open as I catch up on multiple forums, news, shopping, banking, etc.


cool, there was one time while i was ghosting in chat and i accidentally opened all of mine bookmarks on my little 15.4". all i can say don't try to open 146 tabs at one time, talk about a major Java crash :eek2: :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Right now I have 46 tabs open in Firefox 2.x and it's using 270,000K. I've seen that as high as 900,000K when I had close to a hundred tabs open ...


I don't think that's what the Daily News was referring to. I don't have the article and you need an Internet account to get the articles from the DN's website. Seemed as if they were saying something different about FF than what you're saying. But, without the article, I can't say.

The whole point of the article was about FF eating memory and digesting it while Chrome doesn't. Not sure what they meant. I'll try to find the article.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mustang Dave said:


> A what? :lol:


Common abbreviation for comPUTER. Been using it since the early 80s. Never heard of it?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's the part of the article about memory:

"Less memory bloat. One of the problems with Firefox is that if you've been using it for too long, it'll suck up all of your computer's memory. Each time Chrome goes to a new page, it throws away the last page's data, reducing its baggage and freeing up your computer's memory."

Can you or anyone else explain this to me?

Rich


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Here's the part of the article about memory:
> 
> "Less memory bloat. One of the problems with Firefox is that if you've been using it for too long, it'll suck up all of your computer's memory. Each time Chrome goes to a new page, it throws away the last page's data, reducing its baggage and freeing up your computer's memory."
> 
> ...


If you open 20 windows or tabs in FF and then close all but one, FF won't release all the memory it was using. You will get a large chunk back, but FF will still hold on to a lot of memory it no longer is using until you completely end all FF instances. So if you keep a FF windows open for several days, it might be holding a chunk of memory that is way larger then what it actually needs.

With Chrome, if you do the same thing, it will release all the memory from your previously opened windows/tabs and go back to a memory footprint as if it was opened for the first time.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> If you open 20 windows or tabs in FF and then close all but one, FF won't release all the memory it was using. You will get a large chunk back, but FF will still hold on to a lot of memory it no longer is using until you completely end all FF instances. So if you keep a FF windows open for several days, it might be holding a chunk of memory that is way larger then what it actually needs.


That actually explains alot about an issue I sometimes have when using FF. thank you


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> If you open 20 windows or tabs in FF and then close all but one, FF won't release all the memory it was using. You will get a large chunk back, but FF will still hold on to a lot of memory it no longer is using until you completely end all FF instances. So if you keep a FF windows open for several days, it might be holding a chunk of memory that is way larger then what it actually needs.
> 
> With Chrome, if you do the same thing, it will release all the memory from your previously opened windows/tabs and go back to a memory footprint as if it was opened for the first time.


OK, if I read your post correctly, no permanent harm is done with FF, is that correct?

I never have that many tabs open and have 3 Gigs of RAM (is it still called that) on my puter and if I read your post correctly, I am OK with FF?

Thanx,
Rich


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

46 tabs? I doubt I even visit 46 web sites in a week. I think the most tabs I've ever had open in FF was maybe 10. Usually, when I get over 6, I just close one if I need to open something else. Not that much harder to just open a new bookmark, instead and I like being able to clearly see the titles of each bookmark at a glance. I guess I'm not a power user.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

From the Company IT folks:
_Till the security issues are fixed, this is a dangerous thing to have on your desktop. It also (currently?) doesn't behave very well on an uninstall. Leaves active content which reappears on reboot._
They're keeping track of those running this new browser and are coming down on them.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> 46 tabs? I doubt I even visit 46 web sites in a week. I think the most tabs I've ever had open in FF was maybe 10. Usually, when I get over 6, I just close one if I need to open something else. Not that much harder to just open a new bookmark, instead and I like being able to clearly see the titles of each bookmark at a glance. I guess I'm not a power user.


Kinda hard to be a "power user" and have almost three thousand posts and watch TV and read and some of the guys have jobs. Where do they get the time?

In other words, I agree with you.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dettxw said:


> From the Company IT folks:
> _Till the security issues are fixed, this is a dangerous thing to have on your desktop. It also (currently?) doesn't behave very well on an uninstall. Leaves active content which reappears on reboot._
> They're keeping track of those running this new browser and are coming down on them.


Oh, that's great! Shoulda known better than to install it so soon.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've played a little bit and here's my take:

The Good: It's fast. Wicked fast. Probably a great browser for embedded devices or low-end laptops. I also like one box for search and browsing. I know IE will sort of do this but Google does it better. It's clean and quick, that's great. 

The Bad: I always browse anonymously. It's a pain to re-enter passwords and such every time but especially at work I don't want any evidence of where I've been or what I've done. I don't want my browser to remember where I spend most of my time (although you guys know where it is.)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've played a little bit and here's my take:
> 
> The Good: It's fast. Wicked fast.


Do you think it's really faster than FF? I really don't see much difference. I do see a difference between FF and IE and haven't used IE in quite a while. But I don't see an appreciable (or any, really) difference in speed between Chrome and FF. Especially in "rendering" web pages. What the devil is "rendering"? Sounds like putting something thru a meat grinder.



> The Bad: I always browse anonymously. It's a pain to re-enter passwords and such every time but especially at work I don't want any evidence of where I've been or what I've done. I don't want my browser to remember where I spend most of my time (although you guys know where it is.)


On a serious note, in some companies and corporations that is an excellent way to get fired. Just happened a few months ago to my brother.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, at least for me it is faster than FF, especially after FF has been open a while. Rendering is, in this case, the formatting of the HTML, CSS, etc. code into the page you see. It is also the processing of turning fat into lard, but that's another story. 

Sorry about your brother. Was he fired for hiding his history, or for not hiding it?


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Common abbreviation for comPUTER. Been using it since the early 80s. Never heard of it?
> 
> Rich


Why not just type COMputer then? It's only three extra letters. 

The word you are using is slang for a female body part (so I have heard). No biggie though.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

rich584 said:


> OK, if I read your post correctly, no permanent harm is done with FF, is that correct?
> 
> I never have that many tabs open and have 3 Gigs of RAM (is it still called that) on my puter and if I read your post correctly, I am OK with FF?
> 
> ...


I'm sure you'll be fine if you have 3GB of RAM. The issue more common is that if you go to a page that hangs up FF, it will effect every instances of FF you have open at the time. Usually, the only way to fix this is to close all FF windows and then reopen them. With Chrome, this is not supposed to be a problem and nothing done in another window should effect other browser instances


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah, at least for me it is faster than FF, especially after FF has been open a while.


Ah, I see what you mean. I have had a tendency to leave the Google search page for FF on all the time. That will stop.



> Rendering is, in this case, the formatting of the HTML, CSS, etc. code into the page you see.





> It is also the processing of turning fat into lard, but that's another story.


Knew it had something to do with animals. Gotta be a gross process.



> Sorry about your brother. Was he fired for hiding his history, or for not hiding it?


Neither. He would get emails from time to time that were funny, but tasteless. He never opened them (hmmm) and placed them in a folder on his hard drive. For some reason that I still don't quite get, he placed the folder on one of the company's servers and never changed the folders name. And, as people will do, some people started to read the jokes and leave their own in my brother's folder. After a while it became large enough to catch the attention of an administrator of some sort.

By this time, my brother has completely forgotten the folder. He gets called into his boss's office and finds out that an investigation had been done concerning the folder and it's contents. A lot of people get into trouble and my brother gets fired.

No porn. Just the kind of tasteless, but very funny, emails that get passed around.

My wife gets them constantly from her sisters and mother and friends. And she immediately deletes them. Never opens them up. Not worth losing a job over.

Anyhow, my brother got a better job and is back to spending money on toys to play with during his second childhood.

He was absolutely shocked when he got fired. Had a lot of people working for him, was making a small fortune, he's a computer programmer, a manager and Bang! he gets fired for a simple mistake.

Big Brother and all that...

Rich


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> But how many tabs did you have open? I was talking about "when more tabs are opened that can fit gracefully along the tab bar", where Firefox permits the tabs to remain a minimum width and adds a scrollbar. Chroms instead shrniks the tab down to a the width of the mouse when there are too many tabs open.


ok...you have a point there....i never
get close to having 46 tabs open per session...
maybe 8 at the most but usually 4....


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

This is why I keep telling folks.... "Work E-mail is for work stuff, personal e-mail is for personal stuff. Don't let the twain meet." And, quite legally, your work e-mail and work computer is the property of the company you work for. When you leave your job, don't expect to keep access to the work e-mail. (And, yes, I have worked with companies with very draconian security policies (and sometimes those policies leave me quite baffled) ).

As for Chrome, they did find that it was using WebKit for the rendering engine. It was an OLDER version of WebKit which has a serious security hole that makes it vulnerable to attack. Not sure if it is fixed in the latest version of of Chrome.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> This is why I keep telling folks.... "Work E-mail is for work stuff, personal e-mail is for personal stuff. Don't let the twain meet." And, quite legally, your work e-mail and work computer is the property of the company you work for. When you leave your job, don't expect to keep access to the work e-mail. (And, yes, I have worked with companies with very draconian security policies (and sometimes those policies leave me quite baffled) ).


Shocked and "baffled" my brother, for sure. 55 years old and he gets nailed for, basically, having his name on a folder on a server. Nothing of his that was bad, but other people were using the folder as a central point to keep their tasteless emails in. Probably more to the story than what he told me.



> As for Chrome, they did find that it was using WebKit for the rendering engine. It was an OLDER version of WebKit which has a serious security hole that makes it vulnerable to attack. Not sure if it is fixed in the latest version of of Chrome.


So, should the thing be uninstalled or just left unopened and wait for an upgrade to fix the security issues?

Rich


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, it is easy for the Google team to push out updates. It is, after all, Beta software. It's up to you.

Here is an article that gives a overview of the different browser rendering engines.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

ccr1958 said:


> just noticed Chrome does not display the
> Quick Links(or the drop down menu either)...
> Search shows(but no drop down menu)..
> on the DBSTalk Forum Toolbar - New Posts area


Confirmed. Thread Tools don't work either. Hopefully will be fixed soon. I love this browser. /steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The Bad: I always browse anonymously. It's a pain to re-enter passwords and such every time but especially at work I don't want any evidence of where I've been or what I've done. I don't want my browser to remember where I spend most of my time (although you guys know where it is.)


Might want to check out the Chrome "incognito" browsing option.  /steve


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> Might want to check out the Chrome "incognito" browsing option.  /steve


Steve, you wouldn't have any idea when it is going to be out of beta, would you?

Rich


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It's probably years away. Google likes to keep things in Beta. It's been over 4 years and GMail is still beta, I see Google Earth is finaly out of beta and that was bought out from Keyhole in what 2005.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Steve, you wouldn't have any idea when it is going to be out of beta, would you?
> 
> Rich


Not a clue, Rich. Seems pretty solid to me, tho. Aside from a few unsupported vBulletin pull-downs on sites like this one, I haven't found anything else wrong with it after a week of using it non-stop.

/steve


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Mustang Dave said:


> rich584 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a fast puter
> ...


Exactly. Its like when I get a call and someone wants me to take a look at their _lappy_.

The only person I can put up with calling it a 'puter is my grandmother, but she also calls them by their friendly name.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Steve, you wouldn't have any idea when it is going to be out of beta, would you?
> 
> Rich


Gmail is still in beta, and its "only" web-based email (since what, 2004?).
Who KNOWS how long there browser will be.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> Not a clue, Rich. Seems pretty solid to me, tho. Aside from a few unsupported vBulletin pull-downs on sites like this one, I haven't found anything else wrong with it after a week of using it non-stop.
> 
> /steve


I can't seem to get it to work with Norton 360 properly.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CJTE said:


> Exactly. Its like when I get a call and someone wants me to take a look at their _lappy_.
> 
> The only person I can put up with calling it a 'puter is my grandmother, but she also calls them by their friendly name.


Been calling them puters since 1962 when we called our analog ballistic computer THE PUTER. It was the size of a car.

I also teach computer classes at a local college and the students call them puters too. So they are younger than you (I hope) and I am older than you (I think) and you seem to be stuck in the middle with a paradigm.

I also call remotes "motes". Find that offensive too? :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CJTE said:


> Exactly. Its like when I get a call and someone wants me to take a look at their _lappy_.
> 
> The only person I can put up with calling it a 'puter is my grandmother, but she also calls them by their friendly name.


Interesting avatar. What branch of the service were you in?

Rich


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

In uninstalled Chrome only a few days after installing it when reports of security flaws started to surface and at the time I could find no indication how the browser would be updated. I just saw an article today that says the browser updates itself behind the scenes every five hours! Shouldn't that be made clear to the user somehow when installing? I read through the license but don't recall seeing anything like that!

Source: National Business Review 09/09/2008



> Those who downloaded Chrome earlier are also patched; Google says its browser has a behind-the-scenes update service that constantly supplies bugs and fixes without the user being aware. The updates take place every five hours, your company's firewall allowing (to check the update has made it to your system, click the wrench icon on the upper right of Chrome's interface, then select About Google Chrome. The version number shold read 0.2.149.29).


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

That makes perfect sense to me Drew. 

-posted via Google Chrome.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Here is a chart showing JavaScript benchmark results. Interesting things to note:
Internet Exploder 7 is slower than the other browsers in the Sunspider test, but no performance data for Internet Exploder 8
Tracemonkey code (which is still in development, and disabled in nightlies for Firefox) is faster than Chrome's V8 code
Dromaeo kills both Safari 4 and Internet Exploder
Still, I will have to stick with Firefox for now because of the ability to do plug-ins. Can't live without Uppity or AdBlocker


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> Still, I will have to stick with Firefox for now because of the ability to do plug-ins. Can't live without Uppity or AdBlocker


Yup, that's how I feel too. I do shut the browser down when I am not using it in the hope that it won't screw up my RAM.

Rich


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> Here is a chart showing JavaScript benchmark results. Interesting things to note:
> Internet Exploder 7 is slower than the other browsers in the Sunspider test, but no performance data for Internet Exploder 8
> Tracemonkey code (which is still in development, and disabled in nightlies for Firefox) is faster than Chrome's V8 code
> Dromaeo kills both Safari 4 and Internet Exploder
> Still, I will have to stick with Firefox for now because of the ability to do plug-ins. Can't live without Uppity or AdBlocker


FWIW, the "Chrome Team's" own Windows XP benchmarks on the page you reference appear to blow away the results from the same benchmarks run on every other browser. The five tests they ran are listed here.

As the author of the referencing article implies, there is no way to tell if these tests are representative of Javascript routines that are commonly used in web pages. If they are, however, Google appears to have done a nice job. /steve


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've played a little bit and here's my take:
> 
> The Good: It's fast. Wicked fast. Probably a great browser for embedded devices or low-end laptops. I also like one box for search and browsing. I know IE will sort of do this but Google does it better. It's clean and quick, that's great.
> 
> The Bad: I always browse anonymously. It's a pain to re-enter passwords and such every time but especially at work I don't want any evidence of where I've been or what I've done. I don't want my browser to remember where I spend most of my time (although you guys know where it is.)


I would have to agree with you with the good. I had IE and Firefox, but Chrome has notably sped my internet up. I also like the automatic spell checker. But your bad is good for me, since i hate putting passwords, but the computer is mine, so i only need my user name password.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

what is chrome?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thread Title = Google is taking aim at Microsoft with *"Chrome",a new web browser*

http://www.google.com/chrome


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

wmj5 said:


> what is chrome?


http://www.google.com/chrome


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

NBR article said:


> ... update service that constantly supplies bugs and fixes without the user being aware.


Are they in partnership with EchoStar? 

Is it possible to opt just for the fixes?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> Are they in partnership with EchoStar?
> 
> Is it possible to opt just for the fixes?


:lol: 
I don't know about all of that,but I will say that I have been using the Chrome browser today.
It is loading any and all pages very quickly.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> FWIW, the "Chrome Team's" own Windows XP benchmarks on the page you reference appear to blow away the results from the same benchmarks run on every other browser. The five tests they ran are listed here.
> 
> As the author of the referencing article implies, there is no way to tell if these tests are representative of Javascript routines that are commonly used in web pages. If they are, however, Google appears to have done a nice job. /steve


I've been using Chrome with Vista Home Premium for a couple of weeks and it is faster than the other browsers. Took me a little while to get used to it, but I am using it the majority of the time now.

Rich


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From cnet.com:
Google stated yesterday that it hopes to release versions of Chrome for Mac OS X and Linux users by the end of June,2009.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10138388-2.html?tag=rtcol;newsNow


----------

